# Generation 5 pokemon are so unoriginal!



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Sebbel (Sep 24, 2010)

Great one! : D
I mean, that brings out the obvious. It's not that the new Pokemon are bad designed/unoriginal, it's just that the most of us played the games with this Pokemon in our childhood and human beings don't like changes..I'm sure, if Black and White are the first Pokemon games for a five year old today, he will have the same experience as we had with the first generation - maybe he will even hate the other ones of the previous generations..
Other than that, i kinda like most of the new Pokemon, I don't know what the ones expect, which are from generation 4 on constantly saying that the designs are bad..I mean, just try to think up 650 different creatures!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, I haven't even played black/white, I just agree that people are saying generation-5 pokemon are so unoriginal when generation-1 has such plain ones.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Oh, I haven't even played black/white, I just agree that people are saying generation-5 pokemon are so unoriginal when generation-1 has such plain ones.



Generation 1 pokemon just get bigger, grow extra appendages/heads, or don't evolve at all. The exception being the caterpillar pokes. 

No, Generation 5 pokemon are the most unique in the series yet. Its kind of awesome to NOT see cutesy Pokemon around every goddamn corner.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 25, 2010)

Every generation had shitty pokemon.
The rant is pretty moot.
Gen 5 has pretty much all shitty pokemon though. There is maybe 5 or 6 that are decent looking.

Also Eevee is SUPPOSED to look boring. That's so you evolve it into something cooler/cuter looking. Derp.


----------



## creativ (Sep 26, 2010)

i don't think so

in generation 5 are many cool pokemon and a few shit
but this were in every generation

btw even if , you can transfer your hyper ORIGINAL Pokemon to black&white


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2010)

I know what you mean man, at least the old Pokémon had cool changes in appearance when they evolved!


----------



## tatripp (Sep 26, 2010)

I just hate how those stupid grass, fire, and water monkeys look like evolutions of aipom via elemental stones.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 26, 2010)

FYI, those aren't 5th gen Pokemon though I do agree with you. Certain pokemon are really unoriginal.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 26, 2010)

Gen 5 Pokémon = Digimon.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the elemental monkeys, especially the grass one. :3

I actually think that Gen 4 had my favorite pokemon; Buizel, Starly, and even Drifloon were awesome.

I don't like ALL the 5th gens, but they have some really nice ones too. (Who DOESN'T like Derp Otter Mijumaru?) :3


----------



## gamefreak94 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Gen 5 Pokémon = Digimon.


^this! well some of them. I think they look pretty damn cool if you ask me. Its just nobody is used to them yet.When D/P came out,a lot of people didn't like it either(well a lot of people still don't like it ). But some of them are cool, i like kimizan b/c he looks like a power ranger XD


----------



## miigo (Sep 26, 2010)

it is the fifth revision, after all. The same mix 5x is bound to go sour.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> FYI, those aren't 5th gen PokemonYes, that's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 26, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Gen 5 Pokémon = Digimon.



Pokemon wishes. Digimon look awesome. (well, several do)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 26, 2010)

hehe I can see her panties


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 27, 2010)

Generation 5 brought us Desukaan. Therefore, it is the most awesome generation so far. I rest my case.

Seriously, though, I like a lot of the designs this generation. The final evolutions of starters seem pretty derp (especially Mijumaru's line, how does a cute otter thing evolve into... that?); but I found myself liking pretty much every pokémon, even the derps I would normally restrict to being HM slaves (Yorterrie and the cat).

Speaking of, I like how there are only 5 or 6 HMs this generation - it means I can build a team around pokémon I like, rather than ones I keep around because they use some obscure HM I might need to get an item on one obscure route.

Or *shudders* keep around for Defog. Screw that HM and every route that required it.


----------



## jonesman99 (Sep 27, 2010)

I must admit, this generation has a bunch of growers. Fail at the fire/fighting starter combo for the 3RD TIME. Right now, i happen to like them, they'll be even better when NoA translates the names and the story.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Sep 27, 2010)

Topic title made me laugh. "5th gen is unoriginal"...

Kinda like saying, my 4th gen iPod isn't original!

Sorry, just kinda amused, the 5th gen Pokemon are a bit shit and look like Digimon!


----------

